# Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

You see these for sale here on Vortex all the time and many sellers are reluctant to ship them because of the cost. Here is a way to cut the cost way down and offer them to a wider market.
To ship cheaply you must disassemble the seats. Whole operation takes maybe 30 min once you know what you are doing. 
First, you take off the backrests. To do this you must remove the plastic hinge covers. In each cover, push the three little plastic pins all the way through the back side then pull off the cover. The one on the adjusting knob side stays on the seat but swings out of the way. Now you remove the flat circlip on each hinge pin and pull the backrest off.
All of the little removed parts should go in a large zip lock bag. 
Turn the lower sections over and each has 6 allen head capscrews holding the electric base on. Remove them. 
Next is the trickiest part, removing the headrests. All of the covers on your seat are held in place by little wire rods which run in seams around the border of the cover. Every so often there is an opening in the seam and the wire is exposed. These exposed sections hook under little tabs that are punched into the metal of the seat frame. So you stick your fingers into the joint between the perimeter velour cover and the center section with the little red and green stripes. Do this right under the headrest. If you spread this joint open, you will see three of the above mentioned attatchments and it will be real obvious how to unhook them. You will have exposed two "bobbypin" clips. Pull the clips and the head rest will slide right off. 
So disassembled, both seats and bases will fit in one "shorty wardrobe" box that you buy from a Uhaul dealer for $7.95. This box measures 34" x 24" x 20". The whole mess weighs 90 pounds. I FedExed this whole thing from the San Francisco area to upstate New York for $62.90. 31 Oct '08 update: This must have been a mistake on FedEx's part. Have shipped many pair and you should count on more like $90-$100 cross country.
Good luck, George



_Modified by suburbangeorge at 9:59 PM 10-31-2008_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## GLImax (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

haha, I disassembled one of my seats like that and was thinking the same thing. Don't know why people send them still intact


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (GLImax)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## standard (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

i shrink wrapped 2 recaros, shipped to oregon, fedex, 51.00


----------



## rayray086 (Sep 24, 2006)

This gives me hope of getting a set from here to down under. Then again, I'd probably still have to fork out hundreds.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (rayray086)*


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

bump for a great, helpful thread, as I am shipping a pair of these seats across Canada today.
It was $105.89 from BC to Ontario via fedex, that includes a wardrobe box.



_Modified by mkivwagon at 1:49 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

great info!


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (mkivwagon)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif










_Modified by suburbangeorge at 2:44 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 4690 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

very helpful.
bookmarked.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (4690)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

what is this thread some kind of ****ing joke you laughing ****er.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (Alan Partridge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Alan Partridge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alan Partridge* »_what is this thread some kind of ****ing joke you laughing ****er.


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

Good info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suburbangeorge* »_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (Alan Partridge)*

Lot of time on your hands Al?


----------



## Alan Partridge (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

BUMP


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

IT UP


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

Here we go again.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RABBITOIOI (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

nice


----------



## vw4lifemi (Sep 7, 2008)

BE SMART
either book mark it 
or
copy and paste to a notepad page and 
save as.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (vw4lifemi)*


----------



## J. Meehoff (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

Hey whats up? How did those rocco doorcards work out for ya?


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: (J. Meehoff)*

Still sitting in the car. Waiting for me to get all the parts that I need together for the whole project.


----------



## mkivwagon (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: (suburbangeorge)*

This a great thread. thanks for putting it together.


----------



## gold 91 12 valve (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

sweet thanks


----------



## martytime (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suburbangeorge* »_You see these for sale here on Vortex all the time and many sellers are reluctant to ship them because of the cost. Here is a way to cut the cost way down and offer them to a wider market.
To ship cheaply you must disassemble the seats. Whole operation takes maybe 30 min once you know what you are doing. 
First, you take off the backrests. To do this you must remove the plastic hinge covers. In each cover, push the three little plastic pins all the way through the back side then pull off the cover. The one on the adjusting knob side stays on the seat but swings out of the way. Now you remove the flat circlip on each hinge pin and pull the backrest off.
All of the little removed parts should go in a large zip lock bag. 
Turn the lower sections over and each has 6 allen head capscrews holding the electric base on. Remove them. 
Next is the trickiest part, removing the headrests. All of the covers on your seat are held in place by little wire rods which run in seams around the border of the cover. Every so often there is an opening in the seam and the wire is exposed. These exposed sections hook under little tabs that are punched into the metal of the seat frame. So you stick your fingers into the joint between the perimeter velour cover and the center section with the little red and green stripes. Do this right under the headrest. If you spread this joint open, you will see three of the above mentioned attatchments and it will be real obvious how to unhook them. You will have exposed two "bobbypin" clips. Pull the clips and the head rest will slide right off. 
So disassembled, both seats and bases will fit in one "shorty wardrobe" box that you buy from a Uhaul dealer for $7.95. This box measures 34" x 24" x 20". The whole mess weighs 90 pounds. I FedExed this whole thing from the San Francisco area to upstate New York for $62.90. 31 Oct '08 update: This must have been a mistake on FedEx's part. Have shipped many pair and you should count on more like $90-$100 cross country.
Good luck, George
_Modified by suburbangeorge at 9:59 PM 10-31-2008_


or you can shipp them completely assembled via greyhound bus company. i shipped my seats for like $50


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (martytime)*

Guess it depends on where you want to ship them. Just got a Greyhound quote from here to NY. $53.15 for one seat. If you packed them all in one box as I described, Greyhound might be cheaper but then you have to find Greyhounds on both ends, put up with space available and FedEx deliver's right to the buyer's doorstep. Last time someone suggested Greyhound and I had an actual item(so that I knew exact size and weight) it wasn't cheaper.
But I started this thread to provide information and for some shipments, Greyhound may be the best deal. Thyanks for the suggestion.


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

[URLhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8UQzjFlew&NR=1][/URL]


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Information on shipping MKII GLI Recaro Seats (suburbangeorge)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8UQzjFlew&NR=1
This time it should work.


_Modified by suburbangeorge at 9:40 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## suburbangeorge (Apr 24, 2004)

Glad to see that this one carried over.


----------

